# Nevis



## shade (Mar 28, 2015)

After more than 50 years I am returning to Nevis for a month (July/Aug). This time I have my family and grandchildren coming with me. We will be staying at a villa above Oualie Beach. Anyone have any experience vacationing in Nevis much much more contemporary than mine? Flying through St. Martin(US Air/AA) and then to Nevis on Winair


----------



## Dollie (Mar 28, 2015)

We did St Maarten and Nevis in February of 2011.  Bellow are my notes from that trip.  Hope they will help.  We enjoyed that island.  We also took the ferry to St Kits, rented a car, and toured the island for the day.  This was OK but I won't considerate it a "Must Do".



Nevis

*Many places especially for lunch but some for dinner too, only take cash.  Need more cash then ususal.*

*Lodging*
Black Sand Cove, Nevis, West Indies; the Cottage (not the House) _nice cottage would prefer the house (cottage was not air conditioned, house is better for sleeping at night.)
__
Possibilities next time:_Nisbet  Plantation Beach Club
   Hurricane Cove Bungalows
   Four Seasons
   Ouaile Beach Resort
   Condos down from Ouaile (Nelson Springs??)
   Mt Nevis Hotel​*Car Rental*
Renting car from owners of Black Sand Cove

*Dining*
Lime Café – sandwiches, salads; Pinneys Beach, Charlestown
Double Deuce – beach bar & restaurant; fish, steaks, chicken, pork ribs; Pinneys Beach, Charlestown _not that good, cash only_
Montpelier Plantation – breakfast, lunch, tea, dinner; 869-496-3462
Four Seasons Resort – Pinneys Beach, Charlestown; 869 469-1111
Mango - Asian influenced French cuisine; open-air, views; casual dress; light snacks W-M 3-6; dinner W-M 6-10; _good_
   Coral Grill - French and Asian; open-air, views; little more formal dress; dinner Tues-Sat 6-10
   Neve - overlooking pool and ocean, buffet breakfasts everyday or casual Italian dinners Sun-Wed 6-10;  _OK_
   The Pool Cabana – lunch 12-3:45; light fare 3:45-6​Mount Nevis Hotel – Shaws Road, Newcastle
Mount Nevis Hotel Restaurant – seafood and others, not an extensive menu; dinner *very nice lunch*
   Mount Nevis Beach Club – pizza, Italian and Mexican; 6-9:30pm, closed Tues;​Golden Rock Hotel – Charlestown
Breakfast or Lunch in the courtyard
   Dinner starts 7-7:30 may be just a menu each day​
*Snorkeling & others*
_Snorkeling just wasn’t that good anywhere on the island, taking a boat trip to snorkel was better_
Nevis Island West Indies – The Non-Tourist-Trap

*Snorkeling*
Oualie Beach
   Gallow’s Bay Beach
   Newcastle Beach
   Boat Snorkeling Tours:
Scuba Nevis
      Leeward Island Charters - St. Kitts & Nevis; details Basseterre, St. Kitts (869) 465-7474​   Fort Ashby
   Nisbet Beach
   Long Haul Bay – if calm​*Other Good Beaches*
_Best beach – Lovers between Hurricane Cove Bungalows  and airport, park and short walk to beach_
   Phinney’s Beach
   Indian Castle Beach
   White Bay Beach – if calm​Botanical Garden _nice_
Nevis Peak
Hikers can climb Mount Nevis, 970m (3,182 ft.) up to the extinct volcanic crater, and enjoy a trek to the rainforest to watch for wild monkeys. This hike is strenuous and is recommended only for those in good shape. Arrange a guide (who will charge about US$35/£18 per person). The hike takes about 5 hours; at the summit you'll be rewarded with views of Antigua, Saba, St. Eustatius, St. Kitts, Guadeloupe, and Montserrat. Reaching the summit means scrambling up near-vertical sections of the trail requiring handholds on not-always-reliable vines and roots. It's definitely not for anyone afraid of high places. Information on guides can also be obtained at the Nevis Historical and Conservation Society, based at the Museum of Nevis History, Main Street, Charlestown (tel. 869/469-5786; www.nevis-nhcs.org).​Nelson’s Spring – pond, birds
Walking Tours – Guided
Sunrise Tours
   Top to Bottom​The Town, Estates and Plantations – http://www.nevisisland.com/default.htm
Charlestown
   Museum of Nevis History
   Hamilton Estate
   Eden Brown Estate
   Horatio Nelson Museum
   New River and Coconut Walk Estates
   Bath Hotel and Spring House
   Montravers Estate
   Plantation Inns
Montpelier
      Hermitage
      Old Manot
      Golden Rock
      Nisbet​Cottle Church
St. John’s Fig Tree Church


----------



## legalfee (Mar 28, 2015)

Do lunch at Montpelier Plantation. They have a dining room inside an old sugar mill. This is where the British Admiral Nelson was married. And on the way check out the Botanical Gardens of Nevis.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2015)

Also if you enjoy history see the Museum of Nevis History

"This two-story Georgian style building was the birthplace of Alexander Hamilton in 1757. Hamilton lived on the island until the age of nine.

Later in his life he helped draft the U.S. Constitution and was the first secretary of the Treasury. He was an outspoken advocate of the emancipation of slavery.

The building today, known as Hamilton House, houses one of the island's two museums on the first floor. The second floor is the meeting room for the Nevis House of Assembly..."


Richard


----------



## shade (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for your info. 100 days to go. Dollie you are very thorough.


----------

